# Strengthening the Immune System...



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It seems we have had a lot of sick fluffs lately, some of which have serious illness. It got me thinking. Most, if not all of us, are deeply committed to doing everything we can to keep our fluffs healthy. Does anyone give their fluffs anything for their immune systems? I have kept my girls on NuVet Plus from day one and I plan on keeping them on it throughout their lives. NuVet is a nutritional supplement that "focuses on the root cause of illness and disease" and also "boosts the immune system" and "overall health." Nu Vet Labs — Home My breeder uses this for all her dogs and advised me to continue using it for my girls. (Yes, it uses human grade all-natural ingredients.) I personally think it is wonderful and a very good product but it is probably not the only thing out there. I would also be interested to know if anyone else has something they use that might be helpful to everyone.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm gonna have to check out that supplement April! 

I don't give Ben and Emma anything for their immune systerm per se. I do give them AE probiotics daily for digestion and also a Cosequin Regular supplement daily for joint health.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll have to look into it too. Right now I give Aolani fish oil and coconut oil and every now and then I give him some greek yogurt. I've been thinking about Cosequin too but don't know much about it other than Jack Hannah recommends it too. Gosh, there is so much out there. So far, Aolani is pretty healthy now that he's gotten over his reaction to his bortadella vaccine so I think we're on a good track, but it always helps to learn about other supplements that are out there too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Besides nutritious food and clean water, and reducing their overall toxic load, this is what I give my dogs to strengthen their immune system. 

I have been using a very nice product for joint health called Vita Glo
Amazon.com: Halo Vita Glo Natural Hip & Joint Supplement for Dogs, 6oz: Home & Garden It is a powder that is sprinkled on the food. The dogs love it. It also contains immune boosting ingredients:http://shop.halopets.com/Pet-Supplements/VitaGlo-Hip-Joint-Supplement
 
Also in their food: I rotate coconut oil for general immune boosting, fish oil for Omega 3, olive oil for antioxidants, and butter. Butter from pastured cows (I use KerryGold) contains vitamin k2 and Conjugated Linolic Acid) which two very important nutrients that aren't in a lot of foods. They also get egg yolks once a week, for choline, which is a very vital nutrient for brain function: THE VITAMIN CHOLINE -BENEFITS, SUPPLEMENTS, INFORMATION, ARTICLES, LINKS, NEWS, ADVICE Egg yolks are a great source of choline. That is why I don't eat just egg whites like many people. The yolk is so important. 

They get probiotics every day. I currently rotate between Mercola Healthy Pet probiotics, Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics, and Jarrow Pet Dophilus.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> I'm gonna have to check out that supplement April!
> 
> I don't give Ben and Emma anything for their immune systerm per se. I do give them AE probiotics daily for digestion and also a Cosequin Regular supplement daily for joint health.


 Tammy, NuVet has a joint health formula, too. Love your siggy, just precious.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Besides nutritious food and clean water, and reducing their overall toxic load, this is what I give my dogs to strengthen their immune system.
> 
> I have been using a very nice product for joint health called Vita Glo
> Amazon.com: Halo Vita Glo Natural Hip & Joint Supplement for Dogs, 6oz: Home & Garden It is a powder that is sprinkled on the food. The dogs love it. It also contains immune boosting ingredients:Hip & Joint Supplement (6 oz)
> ...


 Very informative, Suzan. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My first Malt had liver disease and my vet put him on milk thistle and Sam-e both of which promote liver function. He made it to almost 11 years.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh yes, Suzan reminded me, I also give Aolani half an egg everynow and then too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use Dasuquin for joints....Cosequin was sold to Iams but Dasuquin last I heard was still being made by Nutramaxx.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

I use NuVet vitamins, but we have the same breeder. Interesting reading what others utilize.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

we dont use anything but i guess we better start... 
about the egg yolk ? cooked ?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I give lightly cooked egg yolks to the dogs. I usually do a medium-boil, or I fry the egg in coconut oil, and discard the white.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't use supplements, but I put as many different organic veggies in their food as I can for the full antioxidant effect. Also, we eat wild salmon most every night, and I give them some including the skin which has more Omega 3 than the meat.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm using Eyemunity by HappyTails. I used it with Tiffany first, and just added it to Cozette's diet. Tiffany has always been extremely healthy, and I give much of the credit to the Eyemunity. It has digestive enzymes and immunity enhancers. You can look it up on their website: Eyemunity: An all natural supplement that helps to boost your dog's immunity and fight tear stains. 

If you scroll down it tells you exactly what is in it and what everything is for. I've been very happy with their tearstain program.


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone use Missing Link?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I give Natur-vet cranberry powder 2 times a week to prevents urinary issues and it is a good formula for kidney health. Every few days I also give her a capsule of salmon oil.


----------

